# Busfehler Profibus und selbst konfektionierbare Steckverbinder



## Leiste (7 August 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe eine Frage zu einem Problem mit selbstkonfektionierbaren Steckverbindern und Profibusleitung in Meterware.
Eine  bestehende interne Anlage, wird zu Testzwecken um eine externe  Peripherie erweitert. Der Koppler der neuen Peripherie ist ein Siemens  SIMATIC DP, Interface-Modul IM 151-1 Standard für ET 200S. Ich habe mir  hierzu eine Profibusleitung mit selbstkonfektionierbaren  Profibus-Rundsteckern und -buchsen (BECKHOFF ZS1000-0610 / ZS1000-0620)  angefertigt, da wir noch genug auf Lager haben.

Die Belegung habe  ich nach der Standardbelegung vorgenommen, sprich grün = Pin 2 / rot =  Pin 4 / Schirm auf Gehäuse. Beim Einbauen und Einschalten der Anlage,  wird mir dauerhaft ein Busfehler angezeigt. Die Parametrierung der  Anlage passt und kann ausgeschlossen werden. Das habe ich überprüft,  indem ich auf der Suche nach dem Fehler, eine fertige Profibusleitung  mit Rundsteckverbindern eingesetzt habe. Hier funktioniert alles  einwandfrei. Das Merkwürdige ist, dass ich schon mehrfach  selbstkonfektionierte Leitungen angefertigt habe, die einwandfrei  funktionieren.

Ich habe bereits die Belegung in Stecker / Buchse  und auch den Schirm überprüft. Das Kabel und auch die Rundstecker habe  ich bereits kontrolliert und durchgemessen. Alles was ich geprüft habe,  ist soweit in Ordnung. Ich habe die Leitungen schon mehrfach angefertigt  und diesesmal nichts anderes gemacht. Bin langsam mit meinem Latein am  Ende und weiß nicht wo ich noch suchen soll. 

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, an was das noch liegen könnte? Über eine Rückmeldung wäre ich euch dankbar.


Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Howard (7 August 2019)

Moin,
hast du an den Abschlusswiderstand gedacht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2019)

> grün = Pin 2 / rot =  Pin 4 / Schirm auf Gehäuse



Der Form halber, für den Schirm ist eigentlich PIN 5 vorgesehen
https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index..../fbb_acccordset pb.htm&id=1014791832704936828


----------



## MFreiberger (7 August 2019)

Moin,

nach dem Probieren verschiedener Hersteller sind wir inzwischen bei Profibussteckern von VIPA gelandet (Metallgehäuse, Status-LEDs,...). Diese werden auch von Indusol empfohlen. Besonders bei (neuen) Steckern von SIEMENS wurde viel gespart und, wenn die Schneidkontakte nicht richtig angedrückt sind, wölbt sich der Deckel und man kann mit der Verschlussschraube die Adern nicht richtig in die Schneikontakte hineindrücken.
Die VIPA-Stecker sind zwar teuer, aber unser Meinung nach das Geld wert. Wenn Ihr die Stecker, die Ihr auf Lager habt aufgebraucht habt, wäre das vielleicht eine (sinnvolle) Alternative.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2019)

Das wundert mich ja, das Indusol die Vipa Produkte empfiehlt, da Indusol diese ja auch selber vertreibt 

https://www.indu-sol.com/produkte/profibus/infrastrukturkomponenten


----------



## MFreiberger (7 August 2019)

ja, abe die Empfehlung ist auch schon ziemlich lange her. Vielleicht hat Indusol die Stecker von VIPA inzwischen eingekauft und umgelabelt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2019)

So wie ich Vipa kenne, haben die umgelabelt


----------



## MFreiberger (7 August 2019)




----------



## Leiste (7 August 2019)

Howard schrieb:


> Moin,
> hast du an den Abschlusswiderstand gedacht?




Der Abschlusswiderstand ist ON. Das passt.

Habe mir gerade ein drittes Kabel angefertigt. Die beiden Vorherigen, waren beide mit BECKHOFF Rundsteckverbindern. Diese haben nicht funktioniert, obwohl wir die Rundsteckverbinder schon im Einsatz haben. Das dritte Kabel ist nun mit einem Rundstecker auf der einen und mit einem Siemens-Busstecker mit Schraubklemmen auf der anderen Seite versehen. Getestet habe ich es gerade, es funktioniert. Allerdings blinkt die rote Busfehler-LED kurz in unregelmäßigem Abstand und erlischt dann.?

Kennt das jemand? Stimmt da was nicht mit dem Leitungswiderstand oder sowas?


----------



## Leiste (7 August 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Form halber, für den Schirm ist eigentlich PIN 5 vorgesehen
> https://infosys.beckhoff.com/index..../fbb_acccordset pb.htm&id=1014791832704936828



Habe ich in der Belegung auch gesehen, allerdings sind die Beckhoffrundstecker so aufzubauen, dass der Schirm auf dem Gehäuse aufliegt. Habe ich bisher bei allen eingesetzten selbstkonfektionierbaren Steckern mit Erfolg so gemacht. Was mich wundert ist, bei den älteren selbst angefertigten Leitungen, funktioniert es.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2019)

Auf Pin5 soll vermutlich der Draht, siehe Bild:


----------



## Leiste (7 August 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Auf Pin5 soll vermutlich der Draht, siehe Bild:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 46672





Die Leitung die wir einsetzen, hat keinen zusätzlichen Schirmleiter. Nur eine allgemeine Schirmung um die Adern herum.

Habe gerade die dritte Leitung, die auf einem Ende mit einem Rundstecker verbunden ist und auf dem anderen Ende einen SIEMENS-Busstecker hat getestet. Hat soweit funktioniert. Nachdem ich Sie sauber verlegt und auf Länge gekürzt habe, bekomme ich mit der Leitung die vorher funktiniert hat nun auch einen BUSFEHLER angezeigt!!! Wie kann das denn sein? Kann man irgendwo einen Puffer oder eine Leitungslänge in den Paramtern festlegen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2019)

Kann es sein, das du in deinem vorhandenen funktionierendem Kabelsystem 2x einen ROT/GRÜN Dreher drin hast ( der sich also aufhebt )


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 46672


Zusatzfrage: Welche Farbe hat der Pfeil im linken Bildchen?



Leiste schrieb:


> Nachdem ich Sie sauber verlegt und auf Länge gekürzt habe, . . .


"Sauber verlegt" bedeutet statt kreuz und quer jetzt schön parallel zu anderen Leitungen in KabelKanäle gequetscht und womöglich noch zu Kabelbäumen (die älteren unter uns können sich noch etwas darunter vorstellen?) gebunden?

Sind die beiden Adern in den Kabeln verdrillt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2019)

> Zusatzfrage: Welche Farbe hat der Pfeil im linken Bildchen?


Der ist gut!


----------



## Leiste (7 August 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das du in deinem vorhandenen funktionierendem Kabelsystem 2x einen ROT/GRÜN Dreher drin hast ( der sich also aufhebt )




Ein Dreher ist nicht enthalten, da alles bis auf eine Leitung mit fertiger M12-Busleitung angeschlossen ist und diese habe ich schon kontrolliert. Das ist ja gerade das Merkwürdige!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2019)

> Ein Dreher ist nicht enthalten, da alles bis auf eine Leitung mit fertiger M12-Busleitung angeschlossen ist


Sag niemals nie


----------



## Leiste (7 August 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage: Welche Farbe hat der Pfeil im linken Bildchen?
> 
> 
> "Sauber verlegt" bedeutet statt kreuz und quer jetzt schön parallel zu anderen Leitungen in KabelKanäle gequetscht und womöglich noch zu Kabelbäumen (die älteren unter uns können sich noch etwas darunter vorstellen?) gebunden?
> ...







Sauber verlegt heißt: In einen  Kabelkanal gelegt, ungequetscht und fern von Umrichterleitungen statt  provisorisch, quer durch/ raus und über den Schaltschrank verlegt. Zu  Kabelsträngen nur mit Pneumatikschläuchen gebunden.


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der ist gut!


… aber u.U. leider bitter nötig. FarbenBlindheit - insbesondere "RotGrünSchwäche" - ist wohl gar nicht so selten anzutreffen.
Mein Vater war z.B. betroffen, hat's aber nicht an mich vererbt. Es liegt also nicht immer an den Herstellern der Widerstände, wenn die FarbRinge nicht für alle zu deuten sind. Aber haben die Kabel des TE überhaupt rote und grüne Adern?


----------



## Leiste (7 August 2019)

Das habe ich bereits kontrolliert ;-)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 August 2019)

> … aber u.U. leider bitter nötig. FarbenBlindheit - insbesondere "RotGrünSchwäche" - ist wohl gar nicht so selten anzutreffen.



Ja, mein Gegenüber im Büro hat auch Farbenblindheit......

Draufgekommen bin ich da nachdem auf einem Display alle Messwerte rot hinterlegt waren ( statt alles grün für I.O. ) und er sagt "Der Prüfling ist in Ordnung"
( Er wusste es natürlich schon, hat es aber nie geäußert )


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 August 2019)

Ist dein Segment vielleicht zu gross und du brauchst einen Repeater ?


----------



## MFreiberger (8 August 2019)

Moin Leiste,

ich habe jetzt das Thema quergelesen. Hat der Beckhoff-Stecker Schneidkontaktklemmen? Ist das Kabel dafür geeignet (erforderlicher Querschnitt (AWG))?
Wir hatten schon ein Thema mit Leitungen, deren Querschnitt zu klein ist. da haben die Schneidkontakte die Isolierung nur angerizt aber nicht durchkontaktiert.

VG

MFreiberger


----------

